# Greatlands Controller GLCP4024l1



## Rational (Nov 26, 2011)

kittplayer said:


> Does anyone have the proper pin congurations and connections for this controller. We followed the directions and schematics as given with the purchase. I bought this system from current tech Dave Kois in early part of this year and have just now gotten everything done. We hit the key and its nothing. The contactor and pada are not connected. The manual states there is a fuse, however, I dont see one on this system. There is no precharge or fuse as stated in the manual. Can some one please forward some usefull information for this controller.
> we have the 288volt, 40kW, with a Elithon BMS and Curtis Pot Box


With a modern DVM you can check impedance, pin to pin and pin to ground, without damaging the controller. If you can peek inside you can figure out more of the pins.
Post what schematics you have.


----------

